

“Fat model, skinny controller” is a load of rubbish - cr4zy
http://joncairns.com/2013/04/fat-model-skinny-controller-is-a-load-of-rubbish/

======
dev360
I find that it's a perfectly fine maxim to follow as long as you don't bleed
in concerns that don't belong in the class. To call it rubbish would be
unwise.

